# Filed Taxes before the Unemployment credit?



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Just as I said in earlier posts, don't do anything. They will take care of it.

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/n...-break-irs-confirms-11617231667?siteid=yhoof2


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Just as I said in earlier posts, don't do anything. They will take care of it.
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/n...-break-irs-confirms-11617231667?siteid=yhoof2


I hope that is true because I filed my taxes before this came out. I only did 2.5 months of R/S in 2020 though.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

3/25/21
Dear TurboTax Customer, 

We are contacting you because you had unemployment income on your 2020 tax return when you filed earlier this year. 

Great news! The first $10,200 of your unemployment income may now be tax-free, if your household income is less than $150,000, based on the recently passed American Rescue Plan.

Even better news: The IRS says you don't need to do anything right now to take advantage of this benefit. The IRS assures us there is no faster way to get any additional money you are owed! Amending your return could delay your payment. 

The IRS has not provided specific timing and details yet. We will reach back out when they do. You can also check the blog post here, for the latest information. 

Thank you again for being a TurboTax customer. 

Sincerely, 

TurboTax Care Team


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> 3/25/21
> Dear TurboTax Customer,
> 
> We are contacting you because you had unemployment income on your 2020 tax return when you filed earlier this year.
> ...


Is this an actual letter you received? If so, that's good news.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

How do we figure out if we would have qualified for the Earned Income Tax Credit, which would force us to have to file an amendment?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Is this an actual letter you received? If so, that's good news.


Um, yes, _actual_ email. 
(April Fool's was yesterday, sweetie. :biggrin

I had filed and received my refund already in early March.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Um, yes, _actual_ email.
> (April Fool's was yesterday, sweetie. :biggrin
> 
> I had filed and received my refund already in early March.


Hahaha, just wanted to make sure. I did my taxes already in February and already paid taxes for unemployment. So hopefully I can get partial unemployment taxes refunded. Thx!


----------

